# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  DIY - Máy hút chân không từ Block tủ lạnh cũ

## namrex

Có bác nào ngâm cứu cái này chơi không nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
Sử dụng block nén khí của tủ lạnh để DIY, có 2 van, 1 van xả và 1 van hút, cũng có thể DIY đồng thời máy nén khí ( dùng để bơm xe, dùng với súng phun sơn ), và máy chút chân không,

----------


## namrex

Thằng tây nó DIY thành máy nén khí, áp suất lên đến 30 bar ~ 435psi, kiểu thằng này làm là mỳ ăn liền, còn muốn để nguội mà ăn thì thêm 1 cái bình chứa khí nén ( em nghĩ dùng bình chữa cháy cũng okay)

----------


## duonghoang

Bình chứa 30bar nó mà nổ thì cũng hơi ghê đó bác ơi  :Smile:

----------


## namrex

> Bình chứa 30bar nó mà nổ thì cũng hơi ghê đó bác ơi


em cũng thấy ghê, chỉ bonus cái vụ nén khí, chứ mục đích là e định DIY hút chân không  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhà có sẵn bolck tủ lạnh và làm cho vui thì làm, nếu sử dụng thì đi mua một cái cũ Nhật khoảng 1 tr là ok: nhanh, mạnh, êm.

----------


## namrex

> Nhà có sẵn bolck tủ lạnh và làm cho vui thì làm, nếu sử dụng thì đi mua một cái cũ Nhật khoảng 1 tr là ok: nhanh, mạnh, êm.


Block tủ lạnh cũng rẻ, đồ cũ tầm 300-500k, chạy êm và mạnh, dù gì dân DIY cũng thích táy máy chế tác đồ cũ của những cái không liên quan thành liên quan thích hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

thêm vài trăm nữa có nguyên con của japan sài không sướng à, nhà em có mấy con như vậy lắp ống nhựa vào bịt đầu nó 1 tẹo là vỡ ống.

----------


## namrex

em không thích sướng.... hehe đùa thôi, tại em thích mấy cái quái gỡ này nên mày mò tìm hiểu thôi à  :Big Grin: ,

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm máy lạnh là nghề của nhà em, và lời khuyên của dân trong nghề là KHÔNG NÊN DÙNG BLOK ĐỂ CHẾ.hehe

----------


## namrex

sao vậy bác? bác nêu rõ cho em hiểu được không ạ? block máy lạnh khác với block tủ lạnh không bác? e nghe nói trong block có chưa dầu, khi thổi ra có kèm theo dầu trong đó nữa, thật không hở bác?

----------


## Khoa C3

Block nào thì cũng như nhau cả thôi, nó hoạt động trong hệ kín nên không có lọc bụi và những thứ linh tinh kiểu hơi nước ...

----------


## biết tuốt

1 cái máy hút chân không cỡ nhỏ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ các bác

----------


## namrex

> 1 cái máy hút chân không cỡ nhỏ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ các bác


bac Khoa C3 bảo đồ cũ của nhật tầm 1tr, e cũng chẳng rõ  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy hút chân không của NHẬT: 900k

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## occutit

Con này ngon nhỉ, bác Khoa bán em đi, em muốn mua con 600W  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Khoa C3

600W có 2 con nhưng ko bán  :Smile:

----------


## namrex

mấy con này chạy piston hay cánh quạt v bác Khoa?

----------


## Khoa C3

tất nhiên là piston rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Khoa có hàng độc nha, loại này là hút chân không dạng dầu , lực hút mạnh nhất trong các loại máy bơm cùng công suất , chỉ tội xì dầu thì hốt không kịp , nhìn đơn vị thì chưa biết nó hút bao nhiêu kg/cm2 ??? anh em nào hiểu biết thì quy đổi giúp em cho em biết đi.

----------


## namrex

mới hỏi được 1 ẽm của china, công suất họ nói 1,8m3/h, giá vẽn vẹn 1tr.... ~.~!

----------


## occutit

Anh Nam mà biết thực hư thì con độc hơn nữa nha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao ta ???/ khoe lên đây mà còn giữ lại bí kíp sao ? anh có 1 con cùng hãng , 100W , loại piston hút đẩy thôi chứ không phải dầu, chỉ đạt lực hút 200g trên 1cm2 thôi, mà nhiêu đó cũng ngon lắm à, mua hết 700K , mới 100%

----------


## namrex

> là sao ta ???/ khoe lên đây mà còn giữ lại bí kíp sao ? anh có 1 con cùng hãng , 100W , loại piston hút đẩy thôi chứ không phải dầu, chỉ đạt lực hút 200g trên 1cm2 thôi, mà nhiêu đó cũng ngon lắm à, mua hết 700K , mới 100%


share chổ bán đi anh  :Big Grin: , mà loại dầu thì nó hay hơn chổ nào a? Em ngu khoa học xíu  :Big Grin:  hihi

----------


## anhcos

> mới hỏi được 1 ẽm của china, công suất họ nói 1,8m3/h, giá vẽn vẹn 1tr.... ~.~!


Em này bán ở đâu vậy bác, mình đang tìm một con re rẻ làm bơm hút sơ cấp, block máy lạnh sợ không đủ mạnh.

----------


## namrex

nè bác http://www.dienlanhtrongtinco.com/pr...hp?cid=1&id=35 có 4 loại , từ bé đến lớn,

----------

anhcos

----------


## Khoa C3

Block máy lạnh không hề yếu tý nào, tủ lạnh ~100-200W, tủ bảo quản-cấp đông ~300W còn to nữa là kho lạnh lên tới 5.5kW. Nhược điểm của tụi này là không có bộ lọc không khí đầu vào đổi lại nó rất êm.

----------


## namrex

> Block máy lạnh không hề yếu tý nào, tủ lạnh ~100-200W, tủ bảo quản-cấp đông ~300W còn to nữa là kho lạnh lên tới 5.5kW. Nhược điểm của tụi này là không có bộ lọc không khí đầu vào đổi lại nó rất êm.


nếu gắn thêm bộ lọc khí bằng nước thì sao bác? hoặc ra tiệm chuyên bán đồ y tế mua cái bình lọc oxy trong đó cũng có nước, em nghĩ lọc như vậy thì okay, k bụi bặm gì vào dc hết, vì bị giữ lại ở nước hết rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## namrex

block máy lạnh em hỏi đồ cũ giá từ 500-700k, không biết test như thế nào để đảm bảo, mấy người bán bảo nó k dùng pistion như tủ lạnh

----------


## biết tuốt

hic tháng trước em cũng thay cái tủ lạnh , cái cũ định để nghịch , không nói đi vắng người nhà bán đồng nát có 400k hic . mất cái ngu cứu khoa học  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## namrex

> hic tháng trước em cũng thay cái tủ lạnh , cái cũ định để nghịch , không nói đi vắng người nhà bán đồng nát có 400k hic . mất cái ngu cứu khoa học


bác ra mua block cũ 200-300k vẫn lời hehe,

----------

coreewa

----------


## mactech

Bác có cái trang oét đẹp thế, chắc thương mại máy hút chia sẻ kinh nghiệm tí đê. Bình thường làm mấy bình này em sợ lắm toàn phải đứng cách mấy chục phân.

----------


## Gamo

Hút chân cùng lắm nó chỉ hút bẹp cái bình, nén khí mới bùm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Áp suất chân không để bẹp cái bình kim loại dày như cái bình khí nén e cũng hơi khó nhỉ.

----------


## Thangnd

Em cần tìm 1 cái mô tơ hút loại nhỏ, giá mềm, ai có hoặc biết chỗ bán chỉ giúp nhé, cũ mới ko quan trong!

----------

